
New Zealand has eliminated Covid-19 - catsarebetter
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMc2025203
======
catsarebetter
Originally posted on Reddit but this is so awesome, deserves to be shared with
everyone.

------
lbeltrame
I'd say, for now. The problem with a virus that's contagious like this one is
that non-pharmaceutical interventions are just bandaids. The moment someone
makes a mistake (and it might happen even in the best scenario, we're all
humans), the virus might appear again in the community.

You need pharmacological means to fight it. Not necessarily vaccines, also
drugs (which might be available earlier than a vaccine).

